# 5g and 10g shrimps tank



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

10 days cycle with one 20% water change.

5g tank ( for CBS)

filter : aquaclear
PH: 7
amonia : 0
plant: java moss
gravel: none
Temp: 23

10g tank ( For CRS) 

filter: Penguin
PH: 7
amonia: 0
plant: java moss
gravel: fine playsand
temp: 22

both are used tanks from buy and sell

am I ready to get CRS/CBS?
planning to get 10 CRS and 10 CBS the lowest grade ( cull )

Thanks,

George


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

how about nitrite? nitrate? U need to know thsee to see if the cycle is complete/stable.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

my success with shrimps only came after i started testing gh & kh.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Tarobot said:


> my success with shrimps only came after i started testing gh & kh.


Agreed, KH is important to prevent Ph swings. GH is important for molting.


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

get ADA soil


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval Stratum works great


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll get the gh, kh and nitrate test kit tonight. Thanks


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll need a Nitrite test kit as well.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

While the shrimp may survive for awhile, they prefer softer water. If you plan on keeping these shrimp long term, I would strongly consider Ada soil or even Fluval stratum because the soil buffers the water to what the shrimps like...

When I first started I only kept CRS for a few months and was stumped on why they didn't live any longer.... After visiting a few members house that had tanks teaming with them it was conclusive they all had something in common.... The soil!


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Is Eco Complete okay?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally agree with tangdaddy. Don't be cheap on soil like I was. I've wasted over $200 on shrimps because I wasn't willing to spend the $50 on soil. I now have ADA in my 20gal long...


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

5g

gh- 5
kh - 3
nitrite- 0

10g

gh- 4
kh - 2
nitrite - 0

I have to buy nitrate test kit coz not included in the Tetra test kits ( sold out of API master kits)
Ada soil or Fluval stratum where do I get it.

Yes, going cheap with the soil will cost me more. 

When I got the soil do I just put it in or remove the water again.
Thanks


----------



## Robj (Oct 5, 2010)

I have florabase in a 10 gal and it is crawling with baby CRS and PFR shrimp. Seems to work well for me.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm using the fluval ebi stratum and the shrimps have been multiplying for four months now.


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

Finally got my tanks completely cycle.
with ADA soil II 
I got 5 CRS and CBS from MananaP.
Thanks for all advised.


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

one crs berried. Thank you Stephen...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Stephen's a good guy, got all my shrimp from him.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you for all your advised. I got my second batch of 1 CRS/ 2 CBS berried again. the shrimplets are very healthty. MananaP ( Stephen ) shrimps are good quality. I got from him 5 CRS and 5 CBS in a month 3 got berried. Thanks again...


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

gtec2775 said:


> thank you for all your advised. I got my second batch of 1 CRS/ 2 CBS berried again. the shrimplets are very healthty. MananaP ( Stephen ) shrimps are good quality. I got from him 5 CRS and 5 CBS in a month 3 got berried. Thanks again...


+1 on that. his stocks are all very healthy. i killed all of the shrimps i got from him though due to lack of experience.  i will get more once i'm 100% sure my tank is good for them. darn it!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Sandy Landau said:


> Is Eco Complete okay?


Hello Sandy.

Eco Complete has higher Calcium and Magnesium levels and tends to buffer the PH around 7 or slightly higher and therefore adds a fair bit of hardness. For acid loving shrimp like CRS/CBS I would recommend ADA Amazonia, Fluval Stratum, or red Sea Florabase as a substrate.

JMHO.

Stuart


----------

